# Why can't we upload images from our PCs to PMs?



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2020)

In the discussion forums, there is the option to upload and attach images from our PC's to the threads, but that option _isn't_ available in private messaging.

Curious as to why?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 10, 2020)

I just tried it and you are correct.  Its something that I am not sure the admin can change?
But this is very old software and should this forum move on to something else, you will clearly have that option and many more.
Verticalscope is the software used here.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> I just tried it and you are correct.  Its something that I am not sure the admin can change?
> But this is very old software and should this forum move on to something else, you will clearly have that option and many more.
> Verticalscope is the software used here.



If that happens, yes. It would be nice to share pics (of food, of course) privately.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, as far as I know, no one has complained about receiving dick pix on this forum. So, maybe not having pix in the PMs is a good idea.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Well, as far as I know, no one has complained about receiving dick pix on this forum. So, maybe not having pix in the PMs is a good idea.



That's... not what I was talking about.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just to add, I get what you're saying, that some random person can come along and start spreading porn through pm's. 

So, okay, I get it. Nevermind.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 10, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> In the discussion forums, there is the option to upload and attach images from our PC's to the threads, but that option _isn't_ available in private messaging.
> 
> Curious as to why?



It's a bit more hassle, but you can host on a place like imgur then embed in your PM via the img icon and insert the address.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2020)

TATTRAT said:


> It's a bit more hassle, but you can host on a place like imgur then embed in your PM via the img icon and insert the address.



I thought of that, but it's really not that huge of a deal. It's just I was wanting to share a pic of a dish of mine with someone in PM's and wasn't able to, which is what prompted me to ask why we couldn't. 

Although taxlady's response took me aback a little bit, I understood her point. It's just something like that never even occurred to me, so I was a bit stunned with her answer.


----------



## cowman (Dec 12, 2020)

TATTRAT said:


> It's a bit more hassle, but you can host on a place like imgur then embed in your PM via the img icon and insert the address.



Don't all images have to be hosted somewhere else on the web first anyway before being posted on open forums?
(I don't see an option here at DC to post images directly from my hard drive or phone) I just see the  image icon above the reply box that requires a url, which means the picture has to first be hosted elsewhere before being posted here.





I use https://postimages.org/ , which is free and easy with or without registering a membership.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2020)

cowman said:


> Don't all images have to be hosted somewhere else on the web first anyway before being posted on open forums?
> (I don't see an option here at DC to post images directly from my hard drive or phone) I just see the  image icon above the reply box that requires a url, which means the picture has to first be hosted elsewhere before being posted here.
> 
> 
> ...



See right next to the smiley up top, the little paper clip? That's the icon to use in order to upload images from your pc or phone.

That option is missing in private messages.


----------



## cowman (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks.  Now I understand the reason for your question. I'm on and/or have been on about a dozen different boards and this is the only one that has a different icon for uploading from a hard drive than from a hosted 3rd party. 

A test:


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2020)

cowman said:


> Thanks.  Now I understand the reason for your question. I'm on and/or have been on about a dozen different boards and this is the only one that has a different icon for uploading from a hard drive than from a hosted 3rd party.
> 
> A test:
> View attachment 44404



It took me the longest time, when I first started posting here, to find that blasted attachment icon


----------

